# Is this a legit site to buy an everdrive 64 from? please help



## kbf (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so please move my thread if it isn't but I was wondering if this site is legit to buy from:

https://retrosaga.ca/ it's listed on the krikzz website as a dealer but on the dealers wesbite: https://krikzz.com/store/content/6-dealers it's actually gameconnection.ca that redirects to retrosaga. Which I found a bit fishy but i'm thinking maybe they just changed their domain name?

Regardless I am in Canada and I wanna order one from here because it's the closest to me. Does anyone have any experiences with buying from retrosaga.ca? I'm really concerned about buying a fake everdrive and I don't really wanna buy from stoneagegamer as I feel like they're way more expensive that this site is.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Mar 1, 2020)

can't speak on whether that website is legit but i can tell you that if it redirects to another website it probably means the shop/vendor just changed their website name, changed domains or registered a new one ( i have done this before) 


Did you go to their '' about us'' page? They have pictures  of gameconnection shop on there which claim is part of their brand
https://retrosaga.ca/pages/about-us

Yes anyone can pull random pictures , but i doubt to maker of the card would be putting non legit dealers and linking them to bad buys.
Perhaps a simple message to the maker of the card may help confirm things?


----------



## WarioWaffles (Mar 3, 2020)

kbf said:


> Hi i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so please move my thread if it isn't but I was wondering if this site is legit to buy from:
> 
> https://retrosaga.ca/ it's listed on the krikzz website as a dealer but on the dealers wesbite: https://krikzz.com/store/content/6-dealers it's actually gameconnection.ca that redirects to retrosaga. Which I found a bit fishy but i'm thinking maybe they just changed their domain name?
> 
> Regardless I am in Canada and I wanna order one from here because it's the closest to me. Does anyone have any experiences with buying from retrosaga.ca? I'm really concerned about buying a fake everdrive and I don't really wanna buy from stoneagegamer as I feel like they're way more expensive that this site is.



I think it's more likely you'd get nothing at all than a fake device but I can't speak to the authenticity of that site, sometimes it's best to go with something more expensive or inconvenient if it's more trustworthy.


----------

